# I need some guidance, I don't want to waste it.



## Schroedc (Sep 10, 2014)

Had a burl dropped off today,

I'm told it's an oak and looking at the cut ends I'm thinking white oak. 3 1/2 to 4 feet in size. The inside of the trunk is gone, noticed some ants doing their thing in the trunk so the first thing I did after getting it off the trailer was to grab some pesticide and spray the interior of the trunk to hopefully get them gone.

My burl experience has been limited to whacking up caps and smaller balls so I need some guidance on how to best process this thing. I only have to give the guy one bowl in the 16-20 inch range and the rest is mine. I don't plan to put any up for sale until I get what I can use roughed out (If this thing is solid at all the coring knives will come in handy) if even then so don't ask  

Is pressure washing this thing going to hurt it at all? I'm thinking that getting all the bark and moss off it is probably not a bad idea but I don't quite know how to go from there.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 10, 2014)

Did you cut your hand off already?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd just bust it up and see what's usable and seal it all. You might have an ant condo on your hands. 

Plus once it's all cut and sealed all you gotta do is wait for it to dry.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 10, 2014)

I would wash / pressure wash the loose stuff in the center. Then split it down the middle with chainsaw. Then you can see what you have. Plus then you have two chunks that you can move about fairly easy. 
Just my way and my 2 cents

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 10, 2014)

HMMM... Sounds like a good WB gathering activity!?!?! There are a few spots you could slice it open. Pressure wash off the bark then look at where the caps have grown together or cracked. Those are the areas you want to split it open by.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been told most of the good figure is near the bark, not in the middle of the tree. For a long time I was afraid to go at it because I thought I'd miss the perfect blank. Now I look it over, then tear into it. I try to get the largest blank first, then on down. You'll know more after this one than you do now.

Every burl is different, hard to tell until you open it up.

Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

